# Allergy shots



## jedwards27 (Jul 19, 2012)

I work for a clinic and we do not give allergy shots but we have a pt that we will be giving them to.  Pt is bringing in the allergy med in bottles, we will be drawing the meds and doing the injection.  What codes do i use?  I was guessing it would be 95117 (we are giving 2 vials/injections) and 96165 for the meds but am not sure how to figure out the units.  Was reading posts on the internet and it said for every 1 cc it is 1 unit.  So do i add all the measurements of meds together and see how many CC's i get then for every 1 cc is it 1 unit?  Please help!!!!!!


----------



## Donna T (Jul 20, 2012)

If the patient is supplying the meds then you cannot bill for them.  You would use 95115 if giving a single injection and 95117 for 2 or more injections.


----------



## DawnTaddeo (Jul 20, 2012)

*Coding for allergy shots*

I have 18 yrs experience in an allergy office. Since the allergy serum is being provided by someone else and you are only administering the injections you will use only the injection codes of 95115 (if you only give 1 injection) or 95117 (2 mor more injections). You don't use any multipliers , the 95117 stands alone as 2 or more.

If your facility is mixing and providing the serum, then you can use 95165 x the # of units mixed, unless this is a Medicare patient, then you would only bill for the actual number of cc's mixed.

Also, you don't bill and E&M code when giveing allergy immunotherapy unless you are providing services for something other than the allergy shots.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pattilebeau (Oct 18, 2019)

Hi 
I don't know if this post is or will be seen, but I am new to allergy and I am trying to find out what everyone interprets the phrase "preparation and provision of antigens for allergen immunotherapy" means. 
We do not prepare or mix the antigens, we buy them from a vendor, we then prepare the syringes and inject the patient with their specific antigen mixture. We pay the vendor for the antigen kits ( a lot) and we are stymied over the interpretation of that phrase. Can we bill CPT 95144-95170 
any help (immediately) would be AWESOME. 
thanks, 
Patti LeBeau MBA, CASCC


----------



## CHILLMON (Dec 9, 2019)

Can anyone assist me with pricing for immunotherapy/allergy testing? I have an urgent care center that would like to start allergy testing but would like to benchmark for our fee schedule.

Chonice Hillmon CPC


----------

